# ظهور علامة تعجب في السيارة (!)



## fadi-sy (15 سبتمبر 2013)

يرجى المساعدة انا املك سيارة جيب bmw x5 موديل 2003 بعض الاحيان تظهر إشاره دائرة فيها اشارة تعجب وقوسان لون أحمر تظهر وتختفي 
بعض الناس يقولون من البريك يرجى الرد


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ارفقت لك صوره مماثله لعلامات التحذير في لوحة القيادة





اي نعم اخي العزيز وغالبا ما تكون تتعلق بنظام البريك 
افحص مستوى سائل البريك ممكن يكون ناقص 
او افحص البريك ممكن يكون تحذير لاتآكل بطانة البريك 

وللمزيد راجع كتالوج السياره فيها شرح لكل اشارات الخاصه بسيارتك


----------

